# Batterie für Minn Kota Endura MAX 55 LBS



## Ramsay1985 (20. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe kürzlich den Minn Kota Endura MAX 55 LBS günstig erstanden, jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Batterie.

Den Motor will ich bei uns auf dem Vereinssee fahren mit verschiedenen Booten 

Unser see ist ca 14ha groß. ich möchte unter anderem Schleppen auf Hecht 

Wer kann mit eine gute und preiswerte Batterie empfehlen 

Gruß ramsay1985


----------



## Duke1980 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Batterie für Minn Kota Endura MAX 55 LBS*

Hi Ramsay, #h

schau dich mal auf dieser Seite um. Da hast du verschiedenste Bat. in allen Preisklassen und extra für Boote.

http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Akku-Lader

LG Duke


----------



## Forester FXT (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Batterie für Minn Kota Endura MAX 55 LBS*

Ich habe am Boot einmal 95 AH AGM von Exide und 85 AH AGM von BMW...

Plus 1 Varta  85 AH Marine AGM...

Habe mir alle Batterien bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen gekauft. Zu sehr guten Kursen. 

Viele Leute kaufen für ihr KFZ zu Große AGM Batterien und merken es nach 1-2 Wochen.

Meine 85 AH hält bei meinem 36 LB MK gut 6 Stunden ...


----------



## Ramsay1985 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Batterie für Minn Kota Endura MAX 55 LBS*



Forester FXT schrieb:


> Meine 85 AH hält bei meinem 36 LB MK gut 6 Stunden ...



ist damit reine Fahrzeit gemeint oder schon die Angelzeit mit Standzeit einbezogen?

Danke schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## Hann. Münden (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Batterie für Minn Kota Endura MAX 55 LBS*



Ramsay1985 schrieb:


> ist damit reine Fahrzeit gemeint oder schon die Angelzeit mit Standzeit einbezogen?
> 
> Danke schon mal für die Antworten



Er meint die Angelzeit.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Batterie für Minn Kota Endura MAX 55 LBS*

ich schau mal nach, bin mir grad nicht sicher, was ich genau im Boot habe. Ich habe den MK Terrova, nutze ihn zum Vertikalfischen um die Kanten abzufahren. Nutze selten mehr als Stufe 3, damit komme ich das ganze WE durch. 

Was hast du denn für ein Boot? Wieviel Gewicht willst/kannst ggf da als Batterie reinpacken? Die Dinger werden ja recht schnell recht schwer, kleines Boot, wenig Zuladung, dann auch noch ungünstig plaziert...


----------



## Ramsay1985 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Batterie für Minn Kota Endura MAX 55 LBS*

Wie gesagt wir haben verschiedene Boote, was das für Boote sind weiß ich nicht mal


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Batterie für Minn Kota Endura MAX 55 LBS*

Aber aus welcher Kategorie Boote? Ich habe zB ein 6m Aluboot, da hängt hinten ein schwerer 80PS Viertakter dran, da hab ich die Batterie vorne im Bug untergebracht, da hilft es eher. Ich meine, wenn es jetzt 3-4m Boote für 2 Personen sind, 240kg Zuladung oder so ähnlich, da würde ich mir schon genauer überlegen, wieviel Batterie (Gewicht) ich mir wie und wo da reinpacke.


----------



## Forester FXT (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Batterie für Minn Kota Endura MAX 55 LBS*

Ja 6 Stunden Angelzeit. Gut 3 Stunden Schleppen in Stufe 3-4 .

Wie gesagt habe 2 Stück an Board die halten meist einen ganzen Tag.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Batterie für Minn Kota Endura MAX 55 LBS*

Die hast du aber fest installiert und lädst sie auf dem Boot, oder? Der Trödersteller will es auf verschiedenen Vereinsbooten nutzen, klingt als wenn er die nicht festinstallieren kann. Sondern immer Batterie + Motor ins Bootshaus oder an den Steg schleppen. Eine 85er AGM wiegt doch sicher 25+kg?


----------



## jkc (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Batterie für Minn Kota Endura MAX 55 LBS*

Naja, was will man machen, entweder günstig Gel/AGM kaufen und schleppen (ca. 30kg/100Ah bei so ab 200Ah aufwärts für einen gesamten Schleppangeltag) oder teuer in Lithium investieren und Gewicht sparen ohne auf Langzeiterfahrungen zurück greifen zu können - oder eben rudern.:q

Grüße JK


----------



## Ramsay1985 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Batterie für Minn Kota Endura MAX 55 LBS*

Es muss schon alles portabel sein. Da ich die sachen vor und nach dem Angeln wieder mit nach hause nehmen muss da es "öffentliche" Boote sind die jeder aus dem Verein nutzen darf. Also max 30kg für nee Batterie würde ich veranschlagen das kann man noch gut tragen bzw mit einer Sackkarre o. ähnlichem transportieren. Die Boote sind zischen 3m und 5m. Einkieler und Mehrkieler.

 Ich denke das ich mit 100Ah wohl hin komme da ich selten den ganzen Tag auf dem Wasser sein werde, sitzt Zeitlich leider nicht dran


----------



## Sebbo85 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Batterie für Minn Kota Endura MAX 55 LBS*

Hast nen Preislimit ?


----------



## Daniel1983 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Batterie für Minn Kota Endura MAX 55 LBS*

ebay Caravan Wohnmobil Batterien, günstig und sind fast die selben wie aus dem Marinebereich!


----------



## Forester FXT (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Batterie für Minn Kota Endura MAX 55 LBS*

Ja habe meine Fest am Boot. Hatte vorher 2x 70 Ah im altem Boot. 

Die mussten immer raus und rein da ich dort nicht die Möglichkeit hatte um es Fest zu verbauen...

Kann dir nur Sagen das es auf dauer echt MEGA ******* ist die Teile zu  schleppen 

Klar klingt 30 Kg erst mal nicht viel, aber hebe mal 2 Kästen 0,5 Bier durch die Gegend... 

Wenn das Geld da ist kauf dir Rebel Cell oder  Lithium......   

Kenne einen der 2 RC von 25 Ah an Bord hat un mit einem 55 MK damit 7 Stunden Schleppt ...  Ist kein WITZ 50 AH und 7 Stunden und gut 10 Kg ..


----------



## Ramsay1985 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Batterie für Minn Kota Endura MAX 55 LBS*

Warum kann man mit einer RC länger schleppen als mit einer AGM?
 bei gleichen Ah?


----------



## Forester FXT (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Batterie für Minn Kota Endura MAX 55 LBS*

Weil die RC tiefer Entladen werden kann / darfst.

Bei der AGM solltest du nicht unter die 40 % kommen .

Ganz klar ist der Gewichtsvorteil von RC dafür aber der Hohe Preis .


----------



## Ramsay1985 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Batterie für Minn Kota Endura MAX 55 LBS*

Danke für die Antworten, ich werde mit eine AGM mit 100Ah anschaffen alleine des Preises wegen 


gruß Ramsay


----------



## Ramsay1985 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Batterie für Minn Kota Endura MAX 55 LBS*

http://www.winnerbatterien.de/autob...R-SMF/SOLAR-SMF-120Ah-Solarbatterie::110.html

würde sich diese Batterie eignen


----------



## jkc (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Batterie für Minn Kota Endura MAX 55 LBS*

Hi, ist keine AGM sondern eine Säurebatterie und die Agabe der Kapaziatät über einen Zeitraum von 100h ist meiner Meinung nach marktunüblich, ja sogar frech.
Edit: Zudem heißt "wird der Elektrolytverlust fast vollkommen verhindert" für mich, dass kein geschlossenes System vorliegt und Säure austreten kann. Auf einigen Gewässern wäre die Batterie damit verboten. Demnach eher eine ungünstige Wahl.

Grüße JK


----------



## newmie2205 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Batterie für Minn Kota Endura MAX 55 LBS*



Forester FXT schrieb:


> Bei der AGM solltest du nicht unter die 40 % kommen .



Hi!,

sorry, das stimmt einfach nicht! 

Es kommt drauf an, was im Datenblatt der Batterie steht, und nur das zählt! Da ist dann die Lebensdauer immer mit einer schönen Linie dargestellt bei Entladungen bis 0% (das sollte man wirklich nicht tun), 20%, 40% etc... Und je nach Batterie kann dann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, wie sehr man die Batterien entladen will... Das Bild zeige eine solche Kurve... "DOD" bedeutet Entladungstiefe. WANN eine Batterie "leer" oder "voll" ist, kann man auch Beschreibungen oder Datenblättern entnehmen und sich dann ausrechnen, was bspw. 20% Entladungstiefe bedeuten...

VG
Andy


----------

